# New to me 26” Weber Kettle



## Johnny Ray (Jun 11, 2021)

Saw this like new 26” Weber Kettle on Marketplace a few days ago. Picked it up this morning for $140. 
She cleaned up nicely. Still need to clean the cooking grate.
















I think I got a pretty good deal. However, to make it even better the guy gave me this 22” Kettle for free. She’s a little rough but I’m sure I can bring her back to her original glory with a little elbow grease.





I now have a 26”, 22” and a 18” Jumbo Joe.
Can’t wait to get to kettleing. Lol

Johnny Ray


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice score!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2021)

Nice find and it looks good


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 11, 2021)

People go to jail for things like that. very nice score.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 11, 2021)

Jackpot. I got a 22” performer from the curb once and brought it back to life. The house was moving, all it needed was a new ash scrapper (I replaced the cooking grate just for peace of mind)


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 11, 2021)

Heck yes, great score!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 11, 2021)

Dude that 26 in aint even broke in yet! Heck of a deal.
Jim


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow you scored. Congratulations. I have wanted a 26 for a few years


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 11, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Nice score!


Thanks SHS. It pays to be patient. 


pineywoods said:


> Nice find and it looks good


Thanks Piney. 


Winterrider said:


> People go to jail for things like that. very nice score.


Lol. I didn’t feel guilty though. 


SmokingUPnorth said:


> Jackpot. I got a 22” performer from the curb once and brought it back to life. The house was moving, all it needed was a new ash scrapper (I replaced the cooking grate just for peace of mind)


Nice. The 22 will definitely need a cooking grate and charcoal grate. 


Brokenhandle said:


> Heck yes, great score!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 11, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Dude that 26 in aint even broke in yet! Heck of a deal.
> Jim


Thanks Jim. Sure hasn’t been hurt that’s for sure. 


flatbroke said:


> Wow you scored. Congratulations. I have wanted a 26 for a few years


Thank you. I watched this one on marketplace for 3 days before contacting the guy. I was surprised no one jumped on it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great Score Johnny!  I'm sure you'll have that second one looking as good too.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great score!! Both my smokers were used scores. Love letting someone else take the retail price hit.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 11, 2021)

Johnny Ray said:


> Picked it up this morning for $140.


What ! He didn't give you a cover ??? 
You're gonna love that .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 11, 2021)

Great find, but way too clean, dirty that sucker up a bit! RAY


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 11, 2021)

What’s say we get it dirty? What is the first cook?


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Great Score Johnny!  I'm sure you'll have that second one looking as good too.


Thank you. I’ll work on the 22 when I get back from my AK trike trip next week. She’ll be good as new. 


jcam222 said:


> Great score!! Both my smokers were used scores. Love letting someone else take the retail price hit.


Thank you. I struggle passing up great deals. I agree, the retail price hits are going to get even harder over the coming months I believe. 


chopsaw said:


> What ! He didn't give you a cover ???
> You're gonna love that .


Lol. It’ll stay inside but a cover would have been nice. 


sawhorseray said:


> Great find, but way too clean, dirty that sucker up a bit! RAY


Thanks. Got some thighs and legs to try this afternoon. Hopefully. 


SmokinEdge said:


> What’s say we get it dirty? What is the first cook?


Hope to get some smoke rolling on some chicken parts this afternoon. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 12, 2021)

That's a heck of a deal. I'd like a 26", but not enough to spend that much money on a new one when I already have a pair of 22". But for that price and condition, I'd have been all over that. 

As for the old 22", all the replacement parts are available and they can be brought back to "like new" condition and provide years of service.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 12, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That's a heck of a deal. I'd like a 26", but not enough to spend that much money on a new one when I already have a pair of 22". But for that price and condition, I'd have been all over that.
> 
> As for the old 22", all the replacement parts are available and they can be brought back to "like new" condition and provide years of service.


Thank Gonnasmoke. This one was originally posted for $200 then dropped to $175 then dropped to $150.  I offered $125 and we settled on the $140. I really didn’t “need” another cooker but couldn’t pass it up. 
I plan to purchase new grates and ash catcher for the 22”. It’s been neglected but it’s certainly worth restoring. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 12, 2021)

Really good deal. My buddy is getting into the smoking game and about to buy a Weber kettle.  26” are going for well over $300 new right now, and the one you picked up hasn’t even stretched its legs yet!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 12, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Really good deal. My buddy is getting into the smoking game and about to buy a Weber kettle.  26” are going for well over $300 new right now, and the one you picked up hasn’t even stretched its legs yet!


Thank you. Your buddy can’t go wrong with the Weber 26. It’s size is really impressive. 

JR


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 12, 2021)

First cook on the 26” was a success. Tender thighs with crispy skin. 
400* with 4 small chunks of pecan for 1 .25 hours. 












Johnny Ray


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks great Johnny, you got that dialed in already!  Nice job.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice looking char on those thighs.

Points for sure!


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 12, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Johnny, you got that dialed in already!  Nice job.


Thanks for the kind words. I don’t know about dialed in but it was a fun cook. 


SecondHandSmoker said:


> Nice looking char on those thighs.
> 
> Points for sure!


Thank you. I actually fell asleep while they were on. Probably would have been perfect after an hour.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 14, 2021)

Jealous  I want a 26, but cannot justify the price.
I got my 22 free off the curb.  A little clean up, new charcoal grate and cooking grate as good to go. 
I had to get Weber fuel grate, but cook grate was under $10 for Menards generic.
Did score the tool hook handle for $1 at Lowes


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 14, 2021)

Johnny Ray said:


> Thank you. Your buddy can’t go wrong with the Weber 26. It’s size is really impressive.
> 
> JR


I think he’ll be going with the 22. He's been living the condo lifestyle for the last 15 years so it’s his first venture into charcoal anything.  He wants something that is versatile and can be used to both grill and smoke, but is also budget friendly in case he doesn't quite catch the bug like most of us here.  His own research lead him to the Weber Kettle, and it is hard to do anything but agree with his rationale.


----------



## Mike R. (Jun 15, 2021)

Great score, I love my 22 Master Touch, but ever once in a while I do a cook where I think I could really use a 26. Last night was one of them. I keep an eye out on marketplace and offer up around me and I have only seen a half dozen 26 come up over the last two years and never under $275.  I can't wait to see the 22 in restore!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice score Johnny!
I would love to have a 26, that’s a big jump from a 22. I wish they would make a 26” WSM.
Al


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jun 15, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Jealous  I want a 26, but cannot justify the price.
> I got my 22 free off the curb.  A little clean up, new charcoal grate and cooking grate as good to go.
> I had to get Weber fuel grate, but cook grate was under $10 for Menards generic.
> Did score the tool hook handle for $1 at Lowes


Nice! I bought a new cooking grate but already had the charcoal grate. I’ve got to get a temp gage. 


mcokevin said:


> I think he’ll be going with the 22. He's been living the condo lifestyle for the last 15 years so it’s his first venture into charcoal anything.  He wants something that is versatile and can be used to both grill and smoke, but is also budget friendly in case he doesn't quite catch the bug like most of us here.  His own research lead him to the Weber Kettle, and it is hard to do anything but agree with his rationale.


I think he’s made a great choice!


Mike R. said:


> Great score, I love my 22 Master Touch, but ever once in a while I do a cook where I think I could really use a 26. Last night was one of them. I keep an eye out on marketplace and offer up around me and I have only seen a half dozen 26 come up over the last two years and never under $275.  I can't wait to see the 22 in restore!


They are really hard to fine at a good price. Working on the 22” now. She’ll be ready soon. 


SmokinAl said:


> Nice score Johnny!
> I would love to have a 26, that’s a big jump from a 22. I wish they would make a 26” WSM.
> Al


A 26” WSM would be off-da-charts!


----------

